# All dialects: It's a beautiful day



## girlwithafacee

What are phrases like, "It's a beautiful day" "It's so nice outside", etc... ? Any dialect is fine, but preferably GA or NA.


----------



## ayed

اليوم الجو روعة
جو روعة
اليوم الجو خيال
جو خيالي


----------



## Tyson786

I just wanted to ask you all something!

How would you say this in the Sudanese/Egyptian and Saudi dialects ? 

Thanks


----------



## ayed

ayed said:


> اليوم الجو روعة
> جو روعة
> اليوم الجو خيال
> جو خيالي


This is in Saudi


----------



## Sun-Shine

In Egypt:
دا يوم جميل/حلو
الجو جميل/حلو/ رائع/روعة بَرَّه


----------



## elroy

Palestinian: الطقس حلو

You could add برّا, but it's redundant.


----------



## ayed

elroy said:


> Palestinian: الطقس حلو
> 
> You could add برّا, but it's redundant.


Generally speaking, it implies the outside atmosphere even if one is inside


----------



## elroy

Exactly.  That’s why برّا is redundant.


----------



## apricots

In PA you could also say الجو بجنّن


----------



## djara

In Tunisian we have a wide variety of expressions for this: 
نهار مزيان، طقس دلّول، طقس يفتّق، نهار روعة، طقس يهبّل،


----------



## Hemza

In Morocco as elsewhere, there is a wide variety of expressions and I may forgot some:
الجو زين/مليح اليوم، اليوم يحمق/يهبل/يجنن، نهار مازيان/ماحلاه etc any combination involving
حلو/زين/مليح،
حمق/هبل/جنن
نهار/يوم/جو


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> In PA you could also say الجو بجنّن


 I’ve never heard الجو used to refer to the weather in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> I’ve never heard الجو used to refer to the weather in Palestinian Arabic.


I agree. However, it could be used to mean atmosphere or 'general mood'; so in PA I would understand الجوّ هون بيجنن to mean 'the atmosphere of this place is wonderful' or 'the prevailing mood of the place is wonderful'.

However, الجوّ يجنن والجوّ يخبّل is used in Iraqi Arabic to mean 'the weather is wonderful'.


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> it could be used to mean atmosphere or 'general mood'


 Indeed.  Or "ambiance."  But not "weather."

I think many dialects use الجو for "the weather," so this is probably a difference between Palestinian and other dialects. We use الطقس.


----------



## Tyson786

Thank you all for the amazing informative information


----------



## apricots

elroy said:


> Indeed.  Or "ambience."  But not "weather."
> 
> I think many dialects use الجو for "the weather," so this is probably a difference between Palestinian and other dialects. We use الطقس.



Well then for Jordanian Arabic, maybe. Heard it on the radio all the time.


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisia also uses الطقس  for weather unlike other NA dialects. الجو  is the ambiance


----------

